# Just got this tyler bike



## STRAIGHT UP (Jun 30, 2014)

Just got this tyler bike,could'nt find to much info.on it because i thought it was a girls bike, found pictures that show it use to have a bar like a convertible, anyone have a year for it?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 30, 2014)

I just sold a 3 speed womans tyler road bike it was from the early 70s with a sturmey archer hub. I would say this one is late 60s early 70s


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice transformation. 

With reflector pedals, I'd say it's a 70's issue.


----------

